# Buffed Buddie Plugin?



## Denknix (21. Dezember 2007)

Kurze Frage habe das Plugin installiert jedoch sehe ich wenn ich einen Spieler anvisiere den besagten buffed Nick nicht im Tooltip jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Crazywigga (21. Dezember 2007)

sowas gibt es doch meines wissens nicht O_o


----------



## Denknix (21. Dezember 2007)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> sowas gibt es doch meines wissens nicht O_o



Ähm doch seid dem neusten Blasc update ^^ Nur wie es jetzt genau funktioniert das ist jetzt die frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Ähm doch seid dem neusten Blasc update ^^ Nur wie es jetzt genau funktioniert das ist jetzt die frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vorausetzung:
Ihr habt Charaktere auf buffed.de hochgeladen, Eurem buffed-Profil zugeordnet *und* die Charaktere auf "Für alle sichtbar" gestellt hat.

So geht's:
Benutzt ein Spieler BLASC, hat das buffedBuddies-Addon aktiviert und trifft auf Euch auf Eurem Server oder im Battleground, dann kann er/sie im Tooltip nun sehen, wie Ihr auf buffed.de heißt.


----------



## Crazywigga (21. Dezember 2007)

ahhh, hab gestern mal im blasc bei der plugin verwaltung geschaut, und da wars nicht drin.
dann kam update und schon wars da ^^
gleich mal ausprobieren =)


----------



## Denknix (21. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vorausetzung:
> Ihr habt Charaktere auf buffed.de hochgeladen, Eurem buffed-Profil zugeordnet *und* die Charaktere auf "Für alle sichtbar" gestellt hat.
> 
> So geht's:
> Benutzt ein Spieler BLASC, hat das buffedBuddies-Addon aktiviert und trifft auf Euch auf Eurem Server oder im Battleground, dann kann er/sie im Tooltip nun sehen, wie Ihr auf buffed.de heißt.



Also es ist alles so eingestellt wie du es geschrieben hast bei mir funktioniert es trotzdem nicht!


Kurze Frage bei wem läuft das?

EDIT:
Ok Ok hab den Fehler gefunden in BLASC unter WoW Einstellungen das Häkchen für Buddie Plugin aktivieren vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (22. Dezember 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT:
> Ok Ok hab den Fehler gefunden in BLASC unter WoW Einstellungen das Häkchen für Buddie Plugin aktivieren vergessen
> 
> ...


Nun ja bei mir ist das Häckchen von Anfang an drin, aber jedesmal beim einloggen kommt dann:

Keine Datenbank für Aegwynn geladen.

Liegt das nur an dem Server wo ich bin, oder stimmt da wirklich etwas nicht (weil kenn eigentlich Leute von Buffed auf diesem Server)?

Ansonsten die Idee find ich genial, vor allem findet man so schneller auch mal die per Buffed registrierten Handwerker. Allerdings sollte man vll. noch die Möglichkeit einbaun den Namen ein oder auszublenden, ist ja nur so eine Idee. Das Ausblenden deswegen, weil ich weiß nicht ob es noch andere AddOns gibt die den Namen anderer Communitys oder sonstwas anzeigen, aber es gibt Leute die zig tausende AddOns benutzen und lieber nen Hacken zu viel als zu wenig in den AddOns haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stell mir das lustig vor wenn dann solche Leute erstmal von sich gegenseitig den halben Lebenslauf lesen. Aber vll. will man sich eben nur den Buffed-Leuten zeigen, statt eben xyz. Aber selbst wenn es das noch nicht woanders gibt, irgendwer wird das schon noch nachbaun, da vertrau ich dennen die gern abkupfern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Nun ja bei mir ist das Häckchen von Anfang an drin, aber jedesmal beim einloggen kommt dann:
> 
> Keine Datenbank für Aegwynn geladen.
> 
> Liegt das nur an dem Server wo ich bin, oder stimmt da wirklich etwas nicht (weil kenn eigentlich Leute von Buffed auf diesem Server)?



Hast du auch das Häkchen beim Server Aegwynn in der Liste darunter gesetzt? Ich habs eben mit Aegwynn probiert- funktioniert. Siehe Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (24. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Häkchen beim Server Aegwynn in der Liste darunter gesetzt? Ich habs eben mit Aegwynn probiert- funktioniert. Siehe Bild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach da ist auch noch ein Häckchen, argh. Danke ZAM, aber das Häckchen unter den WoW-Einstellungen im Blasc hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Alles klar.

Nu dann ist nur noch zu sagen, wenn ich schon gerade hier bin, Frohes Fest euch Verrückten und möge Blasc immer mit uns sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. Dezember 2007)

hmm ohne PC und Blascclient kann man das aber nicht nutzen oder? BLASCrafter geht auch nicht. Könnt Ihr die Daten nicht auf der Seite zum Download anbieten (für die Server). Dann muß ich nicht immer die Addons von meinem Bruder (mit PC) rüberkopieren.


----------



## Storcker (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Also bei mir funktioniert das auch nicht richtig denk ich mal !!
Finde auch keine weiteren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dafür.
Ich habe hier mal ein screen von Blasc und aus dem Spiel gemacht, ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Dezember 2007)

Storcker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also bei mir funktioniert das auch nicht richtig denk ich mal !!
> Finde auch keine weiteren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dafür.
> ...




Funktioniert doch - nur haben halt nur wenige User von dem Realm Ihre Charaktere hier hochgeladen.


----------



## Storcker (26. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Funktioniert doch - nur haben halt nur wenige User von dem Realm Ihre Charaktere hier hochgeladen.




Da steht doch aber Realmpool Raserei ! oder ist das so ?


----------



## ZAM (26. Dezember 2007)

Storcker schrieb:


> Da steht doch aber Realmpool Raserei ! oder ist das so ?



Ja, weil du auch die Daten von den Usern in deinem Realm-Pool siehst, wenn du ein Schlachtfeld oder die Arena betrittst.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (27. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir funktionierts jetzt! mein Bruder hat die Daten am PC mit dem BLASC Client geladen und ich hab das dann einfach in meinen Addonordner auf dem Mac kopiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar bei der anderen Fraktion steht im Tooltip wer das bei buffed.de ist.


----------



## ZAM (27. Dezember 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> also bei mir funktionierts jetzt! mein Bruder hat die Daten am PC mit dem BLASC Client geladen und ich hab das dann einfach in meinen Addonordner auf dem Mac kopiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau - für Mac/Linux-User sollten wir tatsächlich eine manuelle Alternative anbieten, die Daten ändern sich des Öfteren.


----------



## ArcaJeth (5. Januar 2008)

Auf Sen'jin wird bei mir keine Datenbank geladen, auf Thrall funktioniert es aber *wunder* oder gibts für Sen'jin noch nicht genügend Leute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blondero (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch alle Kriterien verfolgt, habe sogar Blasc neu installiert,aber er sagt mir auf Aman Thul keine Datenbank gefunden.
Weiss mir kein Rat mehr.
Blasc häkchen gesetzt. aber wird trotzdem nicht geladen.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Blondero schrieb:


> Ich habe auch alle Kriterien verfolgt, habe sogar Blasc neu installiert,aber er sagt mir auf Aman Thul keine Datenbank gefunden.
> Weiss mir kein Rat mehr.
> Blasc häkchen gesetzt. aber wird trotzdem nicht geladen.



Leider noch etwas krampfig, aber regnor arbeitet daran.

1. BLASC2 installieren
2. Einstellungen öffnen
3. Bei der Pluginverwaltung prüfen, ob das Buddie-Plugin installiert ist. ggf. installieren
4. In BLASC2 unter World of Warcraft -> Einstellungen das Häkchen bei "Buffed Buddies aktivieren" UND unten Euren Realm aktivieren. 
5. Auf OK klicken und WoW starten - BLASC2 dabei laufen lassen. 
6. Sollte beim erststart buffedbuddies im Chat melden, das keine Daten für Euren Realm geladen wurden, kann es sein, das der Download von unserem Server grad ein bisschen hängt. BuffedBuddies benötigt die Daten natürlich schon beim Login in WoW, sind die Daten noch nicht vorhanden, kann es die Daten nicht nachladen. Dann habt Ihr die Funktion beim zweiten Start


----------



## ArcaJeth (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe lange nicht dran gedacht aber nun doch drauf geachtet - leider lädt BuffedBuddies für Sen'jin immernoch keine Datenbank. Ich habe Blasc auch nochmal deinstalliert, alle Spuren beseitigt und es neu installiert, doch ohne Erfolg.
Der BLASCrafter lädt die Daten korrekt für Sen'jin und auf Thrall funktioniert auch BuffedBuddies (an der Serververbindung und den Einstellungen kanns daher IMO nicht liegen) doch auf Sen'jin nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralsaar (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

als Ich heut morgen in Shattrath war, hab ich zu ersten mal gesehn das das Buddie-PlugIn funktioniert. Neben dem Tooltip wird ein kleines "b" eingeblendet und der Buffed-Name steht dann unten. 
nettes Feature  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blondero (28. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Leider noch etwas krampfig, aber regnor arbeitet daran.
> 
> 1. BLASC2 installieren
> 2. Einstellungen öffnen
> ...



Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht

Nach deiner Antwort installierte ich alles neu.
Gestern nach HDD Crash konnte ich eh alles neu installieren, dadurch achtete ich gleich sofort drauf das ich alles richtig einstelle.
Aber es ist immer noch keine Datenbank für Aman Thul vorhanden.
Addon Buffed Buddie vorhanden, er hat auch die v0.62 geladen. und Häckchen sitzen auch alle im Blasc richtig.
Ein sehr verbreitetes Problem,womit mit update zu rechnen ist , oder muss der Fehler bei uns/mir liegen ?


----------



## ArcaJeth (6. April 2008)

Bei mir hat sich leider immernoch nichts getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Sen'jin funktioniert Buffed Buddies nicht :-/ bzw. es wird eben keine Datenbank geladen ... in der Datendatei sind auch nur 13 Server vorhanden ... ist das so gewollt? Oder woran liegt das?


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2008)

ArcaJeth schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich leider immernoch nichts getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da sind alle drin die zu den Realm-Pools gehören, in denen sich deine Chars befinden. Ich hoffe das Sonderzeichen-Problem ist diese Woche noch behoben.


----------



## Natálya (20. April 2008)

Ich hätte da ein anderes Problem mit Buffed Buddies. Aber ich wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen deswegen poste ich mal hier rein.

Und zwar ist das Addon total buggy. Auf dem Schlachtfeld passiert mir immer das (siehe Anhang). Und das Schöne: diese Meldung popt etwa alle paar Sek. auf, macht sich natürlich besonders gut wenn man grad im 1on1 ist oder sonst irgendwie Stress hat. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein anderes Problem mit Buffed Buddies. Aber ich wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen deswegen poste ich mal hier rein.
> 
> Und zwar ist das Addon total buggy. Auf dem Schlachtfeld passiert mir immer das (siehe Anhang). Und das Schöne: diese Meldung popt etwa alle paar Sek. auf, macht sich natürlich besonders gut wenn man grad im 1on1 ist oder sonst irgendwie Stress hat. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


hehe stimmt das besonders nervig xDD
aber ich weiß auch nit woran das liegen könnte vllt nochmal neu installieren?


----------



## Natálya (20. April 2008)

Woa ne, ich hab Blasc inzwischen so oft neu installiert, da hau ich lieber Buffed Buddies runter, is wesentlich stressfreier und ich kann auch ohne dem leben. Ist halt trotzdem ein nettes Addon, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Woa ne, ich hab Blasc inzwischen so oft neu installiert, da hau ich lieber Buffed Buddies runter, is wesentlich stressfreier und ich kann auch ohne dem leben. Ist halt trotzdem ein nettes Addon, deswegen frage ich.



Momentan hilft da nur - öffnen der Datei BuffedBuddies.lua

```
Function suchen:

function BuffedBuddies_GetUser(char, realm)
	if BuffedUsers[realm][char] then
		return BuffedUsers[realm][char];
	else
		return nil;
	end  
end

Ändern auf:

-- User ermitteln
function BuffedBuddies_GetUser(char, realm)
	if BuffedUsers[realm][char] ~= nil then
		return BuffedUsers[realm][char];
	else
		return nil;
	end  
end
```

Globales Update kommt noch.


----------



## Natálya (20. April 2008)

Also den ganzen Text den ich im BuffedBuddies.lua hab durch deinen Quelltext ersetzten? Bin etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2008)

ZAM,

könnte man bei zukünftigen Updates von Blasc bzw. Buddies auch evtl. beachten, das Ganze möglichst speicherarm zu gestalten?
Ich habe gestern zumindest buddies wieder runtergeschmissen, zwar eine Nettigkeit - aber zusammen mit Blasc die größten Resourcenfresser bei den AddOns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




thx & greetz


----------



## Blondero (28. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss mir kein Rat mehr, hätte das addon gerne weiter benutzt,aber bis dato, hat sich an mein Problem nichts getan. Habe mittlerweile neuen PC, musste alles komplett neu installieren,und ich habe immer noch buffedBuddies 0.62   Keine Datenbank für Aman'Thul geladen.alles geht nur buffed buddies nicht.
Eisntellungen sind auch alle im blasc richtig gesetzt. häkchen dort,und häkchen dort.
Leider wurde auch nicht weiter auf das Problem eingegangen hier


----------



## Mèrlin@Mal&#39;Ganis (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo buffed.de Community,
ich habe das gleiche Problem. Bei mir ging *buffedBuddies* noch nie im Spiel. Hab schon verzweifelt rumgesucht ob noch irgendetwas fehlt oder ein bestimmtes Plugin noch nicht installiert ist. Aber bei mir sind alle Häkchen in Bezug auf *buffedBuddies* gesetzt und mir ist auch sonst nichts weiter aufgefallen was der Fehler sein könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem bekomme ich immer wieder die Meldung:
<Keine Datenbank für Mal'Ganis geladen>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buffed.de / BLASC Support und Wichtig: FAQ UND HINWEISE! [Update Juli 2007] hat mir auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen. Das Interface-Addon ist aktiviert (Bei der WoW-Charauswahl unten links auf "AddOns")

Und wie kann ich diese Einstellungen für meine Charaktere vornehmen?
<Keine Einstellungen für Mèrlin gefunden. Benutze Standardeinstellungen: Rezepte>
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Blondero (3. Juni 2008)

Willkommen im Club

So siehts bei mir aus auf Aman'thul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2008)

Die Probleme auf Realms mit Sonderzeichen sind notiert - momentan fehlt aber grad die zeit um daran zu arbeiten - hoffentlich in einer ruhigen Minute. Zudem würde ich buffedBuddies gern ein bisschen vom Speicheraufwand her abspecken und noch 1-2 Details einbauen (Keine Userbilder, damit ist jede Performance-Optimierung absolut hinfällig *g* ).


----------



## Rascal (5. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Probleme auf Realms mit Sonderzeichen sind notiert - momentan fehlt aber grad die zeit um daran zu arbeiten - hoffentlich in einer ruhigen Minute


Hihi da kommen alte Erinnerungen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blondero (6. Juni 2008)

Danke Zam für Deine Info,dachte schon es liegt an mir ^^


----------



## Mèrlin@Mal&#39;Ganis (5. September 2008)

Hallöchen,

äähm eine Frage. Funktioniert das "Buffed-Buddie-Plugin" nun eigentlich allgemein auch auf Servern mit Sonderzeichen? Bei mir geht's nämlich noch immer nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob ich vielleicht irgendwas falsch mache. Zumindest ist bei mir dieses Plugin installiert und aktiviert. Mach ich nun irgendwas falsch oder existiert das Problem immer noch bei der Allgemeinheit?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2008)

Mèrlin@Mal schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> äähm eine Frage. Funktioniert das "Buffed-Buddie-Plugin" nun eigentlich allgemein auch auf Servern mit Sonderzeichen? Bei mir geht's nämlich noch immer nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob ich vielleicht irgendwas falsch mache. Zumindest ist bei mir dieses Plugin installiert und aktiviert. Mach ich nun irgendwas falsch oder existiert das Problem immer noch bei der Allgemeinheit?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Es ist momentan eine komplette Umstrukturierung des Add-ons geplant - was aber wohl erst nach dem Start von Wrath of the Lich King passiert.


----------



## Amadox (18. September 2008)

der fix für den "nil value"-fehler ist aber auch noch ned drin, wie ich gestern nacht feststellen durfte ^.^ hoffe mit der codekorrektur die da oben steht klappts heut nacht besser.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyla* (11. Oktober 2008)

mh also bei mir ist das problem, dass ich zwar ingame angezeigt bekomme, wie das profil auf mybuffed heißt von dem jeweiligen spieler, aber ich selbst werde nicht gesehen. und bei mir kann ich auch in der lieste , wo man das addon aktiviert nicht den server auswählen :/

weiß jemand eine antwort? 

liebe grüsse, jaeana


----------



## Heavenstorms (23. Oktober 2008)

schon seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab im addonsordner die buffedbuddies und werde selbst auch von anderen spielern als buffedmitglied erkannt ... nur ich seh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

in der plugin-verwaltung von blasc 2.5, stehen die buddies drin und sind dort auch aktiviert.

nur find ich im ganzen blasc 2.5 keine weitere einstellmöglichkeit !

wo befinden sich diese einstellungsmöglichkeiten, wie z.b. Bild ??

bin wiedermal total ratlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Spielst du auf relativ vielen unterschiedlichen Servern?

*Edit* Ja tust du *g* Ich habe das Problem schonmal angesprochen, auch einer der Gründe warum buffedBuddies neu aufgebaut wird. Zuviele Chars auf zuvielen Servern - d.h. die Datei, die die für dich notwendigen Zuordnungen enthält ist zu groß und wird vom WoW-Interface nicht mitgeladen. Momentan kannst du dagegen leider nichts tun.


----------



## Heavenstorms (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke Zam für deine schnelle Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm, da könnte ich schon was tun...einfach paar kleine löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüsse nach Fürth


----------



## Gastro (25. April 2009)

geht das Addon eigendlich noch der BLASCrafter wurde ja geupdatet auf v2 (http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter/)

Hatt sich eigendlich in richtung des Buffed Buddies Addon was abgeändert denn ich kann nirgens mehr ein häkchen setzten.

MfG:Gastro @ Aegwynn
PS: TY für hilfe


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (5. Mai 2009)

Direkt Downloaden kann man das ganze auch nicht irgendwo, oder? (hab keinen PC, bin am MAC)


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Direkt Downloaden kann man das ganze auch nicht irgendwo, oder? (hab keinen PC, bin am MAC)



http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/buffedbuddies


----------

